# How to pick a puppy from a litter?



## mnemonikos82

This wed we are going to be picking our puppy from his litter at 5 Weeks and i'm not sure what to look for. We currently have a two year old shepherd that is very playful and silly. He loves other dogs and socializes very well. He is excitable, but also enjoys being mellow on the couch. 

In the new puppy, we really want one that will be energetic and playful, but is not constantly going 100mph. A good match for Staley's energy profile. I realize the importance of training and that for a while the puppy will act like all puppies, but we're concerned more for the long term.

What would you look for when evaluating the litter? What sort of methods would you use?


----------



## onyx'girl

Tell the breeder what you want in the new pup...I would let the breeder (who knows each pup individually)choose for you. If you've researched the breeder and trust them, you should also trust them to match the puppy to you.


----------



## Courtney

I agree with Jane. Rely on your breeders input, they have spent the most time with the litter. To me 5 weeks seems rather young to pick out the puppy you will be bringing home at 8 weeks.


----------



## Freestep

If it is a knowledgable and experienced breeder, they should be picking the pup for you, and that decision can't really be made accurately before 7 weeks.


----------



## kidkhmer

I picked Jirra out at 5 Weeks from a litter of seven after several visits to observe . initially I had decided I wanted one of the really black coated pups but I was constantly drawn to the pup with the incredible greeny blue eyes and slightly lighter coat with khaki chest . on two separate visits I spent time with this dog testing her for nerves and submission.I stood over her with	a cooking pot and smacked it with a tin spoon, put her a few metres front of the car and sounded the horn, rolled her over and pinned her to see if she fought, cradled her like a baby to see if she settled etc Jirra followed me everywhere with little persuasion and the breeder said she was definitely the least whiney and smartest. My final ? To the owner was "which one would you choose?".

Take a guess at the answer ....

At the end of the day it was pretty hard choosing a pup from a healthy litter of seven huge GSD pups because they were all beautiful and I don't really think I could have gone wrong with any of them. 

I'm stoked with my little Jirra.


----------



## Kaz

Do what the dogs do....

Sniff their butts!


----------



## Castlemaid

Kaz said:


> Do what the dogs do....
> 
> Sniff their butts!


Is that how you picked your dog?


----------



## Kaz

Of course!

Is there any other way?


----------



## onyx'girl

Yes, you go by weight, and who has the biggest paws.


----------



## Kaz

Learn from nature... 

Open the banana from the end where it is not attached to the bunch. Monkeys open it like that... 

Can anyone claim to know more about bananas than a monkey?

:laugh:


----------



## KZoppa

onyx'girl said:


> Yes, you go by weight, and who has the biggest paws.


 
i always thought it was the biggest ears.... here i was going about it all wrong!!!


OP, in all seriousness, if you've gone with a reputable breeder, they will be picking your puppy for you since they have been with the litter since birth and has observed them since. You need to tell them what you are looking for and why and they should pick the best puppy for you.


----------



## bocron

kidkhmer said:


> I was constantly drawn to the pup with the incredible greeny blue eyes and slightly lighter coat with khaki chest .


Are you saying you got a GSD with blue/green eyes and a khaki pattern?




kidkhmer said:


> two separate visits I spent time with this dog testing her for nerves and submission.I stood over her with	a cooking pot and smacked it with a tin spoon, put her a few metres front of the car and sounded the horn, *rolled her over and pinned her to see if she fought,*


Hmmm.


OP, the breeder should have the best idea of which puppy will suit what you are looking for. The breeder should also be able to explain what traits they saw that matched the pup to you.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I agree with the breeder doing the choosing for you. In our case, we needed a steady pup with fair food drive and kinda biddable, and our breeder did awesome.


----------



## kidkhmer

I'm no pro I've just followed this a couple of times :
Volhard Dog Training and Nutrition: Behavior and Training: Behavior

Colourwise yes I'd say khaki but again I'm no interior decorator ~	might be beige ! and her eyes were blue earlier but seem to have gone hazel . Everyone comments on them as they are very nice....


----------



## Gretchen

Our puppy picked us. I let my 20 year old animal lover daughter spend time with a few puppies at the breeder. She picked the one that kept coming back to her, showed an interest in her. We have no regrets!


----------



## Sevastra

I asked the breeder about each puppy what she had observed. And I picked the puppy up and turned it on its back in my lap, to see if he would squirm and freak out. I watched him with his litter mates how he was with their 3 adult dogs, and their cats. I wasn't really concerned about his weight, just if he was healthy. I made note of how he was walking etc. Since he was 3 weeks old, i visted him on average twice a week and interacted with him til i took him home.


----------



## Tankin

My wife and I had a hard time deciding between two brothers, my wife wanted the more playful one with the goofy ear, while I wanted the one that had the piercing gaze and unbreakable focus. So we ended up putting the decision in the hands of our breeder. We don't regret it one bit, she made a wonderful decision that worked out for everyone, Tank is now ours, and his brother is going through her police K9 training.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Freestep said:


> If it is a knowledgable and experienced breeder, they should be picking the pup for you, and that decision can't really be made accurately before 7 weeks.


EXACTLY! That's one of the many reasons it's important to first find a responsible breeder and then deal with what puppy fits your life/needs/experience.

Make sure you read the breeder warranty well too. Want to make sure you have the health/temperment assurances that comes along with the best breeders. That support for the life of your pup is so valuable.


----------



## shannonrae

Gretchen said:


> Our puppy picked us. I let my 20 year old animal lover daughter spend time with a few puppies at the breeder. She picked the one that kept coming back to her, showed an interest in her. We have no regrets!


This is how I picked Tober. 

I went to see the litter once a week from when they were 3 weeks until 8 weeks. I was actually leaning towads a different pup. But, at 6 weeks Tober really began to take an interest in me. He would bring me "gifts" like toys the breeder had laying around the puppy play area. At the 7 week visit, I threw one of the toys and he retrieved it for me, I knew he was the pup for me. When I went to pick him up at 8 weeks, I got out of the car in the breeders yard (the pups were playing outside) and Tober ran to me all excited to see me while the other pups concerned themselves with the wrestling match they were engaged in. It was the cutest thing ever! I never thought a pup could bond like that with weekly visits.

At first I thought it was a coincidence, but since it was puppy pick up day, everyone was there to pick up their pups, I saw people come and go and Tober didn't greet anyone the way he greeted me! So, I guess I let the pup pick me. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Seer

Putting alot of weight on the breeders choice is really one of the best ideas. If the breeder cares about his/her puppies this is really going to work out well most of time. I like to group the puppies for the final pick. I get lots of information from the family on what they want and expect from their new kid and present a group if possible, that fit's the bill. From that group I will usually have my pick on whom they should take home. 

Hopefully just because you have puppy run to you or like you, the puppy does not go home to you unless the breeder thinks its going to work out. Its great you where attracted to each other but is the match right. I have had people get miffed when I say not from this group, but oh well their my kids first..

This has worked out really well for me and my kids I place.


----------



## 1337f0x

When I chose Simba... I picked him because he was the smallest and had white paws and a bit on his chest.... I love him... but sometimes I wonder if I'd have less trouble if I went with one of his brothers. In any case, he's great. I think the kids mixed him up with his brother though, I asked for a "less aggressive puppy," and he pointed me to Simba lol.


----------



## Packen

mnemonikos82 said:


> This wed we are going to be picking our puppy from his litter at 5 Weeks and i'm not sure what to look for. We currently have a two year old shepherd that is very playful and silly. He loves other dogs and socializes very well. He is excitable, but also enjoys being mellow on the couch.
> 
> In the new puppy, we really want one that will be energetic and playful, but is not constantly going 100mph. A good match for Staley's energy profile. I realize the importance of training and that for a while the puppy will act like all puppies, but we're concerned more for the long term.
> 
> What would you look for when evaluating the litter? What sort of methods would you use?


I tested the litter using below criteria and then selected Gnash,

1: Put litter in crate, all should come out within 5 seconds upon opening (if not walk away from litter) 
2: Pup of interest should not be too clingy with litter mates, should show independence 
3: Reaction to human presence (some focus) 
4: Test food drive, the higher the better
5: No growling or excessive alert barking 
6: Side to side motion of rag, should get full grip on rag, lift front legs for 3 seconds with full grip 
7: Pinch toe, check reaction (tests pain tolerance and recovery time). Too high or too low pain tolerance is not desired, quick recovery time is desired.
8: Put pup on table and move table slightly, watch how quickly pup recovers footing and moves confidently. If freaks out and stays freaked out, do not select. 
9: Gun shot from 15 paces (whole litter should not react, if any pup reacts negatively walk away from litter)


----------

